# Question about the AWD sytem on the x trail



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

I was reading some reviews on the X Trail and came accross a bunch of comments like this

"I took it on the beach and the 4X4 light came on after 20 min of driving, this means the car goes in to front wheel drive mode only."

Can anyone elaborate on this situation.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

ERBell said:


> I was reading some reviews on the X Trail and came accross a bunch of comments like this
> 
> "I took it on the beach and the 4X4 light came on after 20 min of driving, this means the car goes in to front wheel drive mode only."
> 
> Can anyone elaborate on this situation.


Probably driving it in "lock" and not enough wheel slippage "binding". Lock should only be used when you're in a pickle!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I can explain this statement to you as it happened to a mate of mine while we were doing some beach/sand driving 

Some xtrails (here in Australia) at least suffer from a lock mode overheat, so when they drive around in soft sand for an extended period of time using the Lock Mode, the 4wd warning light starts to flash indicating that the lock mode has been disengaged and the car now drives in 2WD mode.

This requires the 4wd system to cool down for about 10 minutes before it can be used again.

In my mate's case, the warning light kept flashing more than once and when he took to the dealer and mentioned this problem to them they wouldn't believe him and said everything is normal, but try not to go over 30kms/hour while you're in a lock mode (which he wasn't).

There seems to be some sort of malfunction with the 4wd lock system and only time will tell if nissan acknowledges the problem and try to fix it.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Yep, that about sums it up !

just for your info & interpretation, here below is an extract from the ESM on the 4x4 warning lamp:


4WD WARNING LAMP:
Turns ON when there is a malfunction in 4WD system. It indicates that fail-safe mode is engaged and vehicle change to front-wheel drive or shifting driving force-4WD (Rear-wheels still have some driving torque).
Also turns ON when ignition switch is turned ON, for purpose of lamp check. Turns OFF approximately for 1 seconds after the engine starts if system is normal.

4WD warning lamp indication:

Lamp check:
Turns ON when ignition switch is turned ON. Turns OFF
approx. 1 seconds after engine start.

4WD system malfunction:
Lamp continuously ON

Rapid flashing: 2 times/second: (Flashing in approx. 1 minute and then turning OFF.):
Protection function is activated due to heavy load to electric controlled
coupling. (4WD system is not malfunctioning and 4WD system
changes to 2WD mode.)

Slow flashing: 1 time/2 seconds: (Continuing to flash until turning ignition switch OFF):
Large difference in diameter of front/rear tires

Other than above (system normal) light is OFF.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

I've done around 4 hours in lock this week-end when off-roading and no problem. Several stops though.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

notaire said:


> I've done around 4 hours in lock this week-end when off-roading and no problem. Several stops though.


I'm a little confused about the LOCK mode. Maybe one of you can answer the following :

If I put the AWD into LOCK mode will the transmission automatically go 'back into' 4 wheel drive mode or 2 wheel drive mode if I drive too fast / too long in that mode ? Can I damage the transmission by driving in lock mode (by accident for example) at speeds above 40KMH ?


----------



## notaire (Aug 10, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> I'm a little confused about the LOCK mode. Maybe one of you can answer the following :
> 
> If I put the AWD into LOCK mode will the transmission automatically go 'back into' 4 wheel drive mode or 2 wheel drive mode if I drive too fast / too long in that mode ? Can I damage the transmission by driving in lock mode (by accident for example) at speeds above 40KMH ?


Lock mode will disengage at speed above 30 km/h and it will switch to "Auto". So no damage can occur.


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

The issue of the X-trail AWD system shutting down when driven in AUTO mode in soft sand has started to become an issue with some exee owners I known. Does anyone know what actually causes this shutdown. Does the oil in the transmission get to hot, or is it electrical. Someone has even suggested that by removing the ABS fuse, this problems may not happen. Anybody got any ideas on this issue and what possible fixes are out there. Better oil etc.
Thanks


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

The type of sand might have a bearing. I can't imagine there not being adequate wheel slippage in dry or loose sand, but some types of sand might have the firmness of pavement.

I succeeded in getting diagonally opposite wheels on the '06GV to spin, while in low range, crossing a diagonal ditch while also climbing. One of the wheels was unloaded to the point of being in the air, and I thought the traction control would kick in. At least Suzuki's marketing hype would lead one to expect that. I could tell from the noise the traction control was active, but still had to take the ditch at a straighter angle to get through. So every system seems to have peculiarities.

Lots of people buying X-Trails around here, I see several every day.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the instructions in the book are clear, the system is not made to be driven in lock if the vehicle is not spinning and for extended periods. This is not a defect, I don't think different oil would change anything, it's a matter that the vehicle cannot be driven the way some would like.


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi all,

Last winter I had another event happen. I was in AUTO mode and driving in a bad snow storm. After about an 40 minutes, the LOCK light came on. I switched it back and forth and the light remained on. I didn't want to stop due to the snow, so I get going. I must have been in AWD due to the amount of snow on the roads and I didn't have any trouble going through it. Does the system goes automatically in LOCK mode when you are in AWD drive for an extended amount of time. I haven't had this happen again, although we didn't get much snow this past winter. Has anyone seen this as well?

Greg


----------



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

> it's a matter that the vehicle cannot be driven the way some would like.


 I don't think driving on the beach or in the snow is too extreme for the x-trail. However this is definitely the achilles heal of the x-trail.


----------

